# Brahms (in the style of C.)



## PostMinimalist

Brahms!!! How many of them are there???


----------



## PostMinimalist

Mozart? Which gallery are they in ?


----------



## PostMinimalist

Glass? Is it a wine one ?


----------



## PostMinimalist

Haydn? Where do you think ?


----------



## PostMinimalist

Does anyone else find this as annoying as I do?


----------



## opus67

We must get you to a doctor immediately. This is the first case Christiosis* I have observed. 


*Yep. Just named it.


----------



## PostMinimalist

I have a high fever and seem to ask oneline stupid questions. Yes, I have all the symptoms! 
Are there any other sufferers out there ? 
Is there a support group I can go to ?
It it any GOOD ? 
Oh no there it is again!


----------



## marval

Why don't you compose yourself?


----------



## Andy Loochazee

Is Schumann a load of cobblers?


----------



## Andy Loochazee

Does a philharmonic need a lot of wind to make it go?


----------



## Andy Loochazee

Did Beethoven write any good songs?


----------



## Andy Loochazee

What happens in a concert? Do you need to take a bottle?


----------



## Andy Loochazee

Is a violin a kind of guitar or what?


----------



## Andy Loochazee

Is rock music the same as baroque?


----------



## Andy Loochazee

What musical instrument is best for scraping snow off windscreens? Is a trombone useful for this or wood a french horn be better?


----------



## Andy Loochazee

Was Mozart in any good films?


----------



## Andy Loochazee

Now I know what a symphony is, how many symphonies can you put on a CD? I'm not interested if it's less than 20.


----------



## PostMinimalist

oh you've got it bad!


----------



## Andy Loochazee

People confuse me when they talk about the BBC. What is the BBC?


----------



## Andy Loochazee

post-minimalist;33081oh you've got it bad![/QUOTE said:


> Pardon. Did he write songs? Where can I buy them?


----------



## Andy Loochazee

What's Gustav Mahler's first name? What did he write?


----------



## Andy Loochazee

Who is Irving Blogg? I didn't know that the BBC has a symphony orchestra. Where do they keep it? Does it cost a lot or is it free? What is the BBC?


----------



## Andy Loochazee

Was J S Bach a Very Early Country Composer? Did he perform with Dolly Parton, or was he later than that?

Who is ACD of "sound & fury" fame?


----------



## David C Coleman

Did Enrico Caruso have a brother called Robinson??


----------



## David C Coleman

J.S. Bach wrote "tree" Symphonies


----------



## PostMinimalist

Tchaikovsky. Can you drink it ?


----------



## PostMinimalist

Beethoven!! Is he dead????? I didn't even know he was ill!!!!


----------



## David C Coleman

Rimsky-Korsakov!!! ....Bless you!!!


----------



## David C Coleman

Wasn't there a Russian pianist called Vladimir Upronouncable??


----------



## David C Coleman

Who wrote the opera " Winfrey"??


----------



## Andy Loochazee

What's a Romance? Can I get one here?


----------



## Andy Loochazee

I've heard that a "Duo" involves two people. I don't know what this means. Can somebody explain? I'm a newbie at all this so I have to ask. How else am I going to learn?


----------



## David C Coleman

Whoever wrote the "Canon in D" should get fired!!!


----------



## David C Coleman

How many wind instruments are in a string quartet?


----------



## Andy Loochazee

What part does the orchestra play at a symphony? Can I take my dog in?


----------



## PostMinimalist

David C ColemanWho wrote the opera " Winfrey"??[/QUOTE said:


> Is it a fish ?


----------



## David C Coleman

Gents Toilet!..what happens in one??..


----------



## David C Coleman

Beethoven didn't stop conducting when his Ninth Symphony had finished...Was he deaf or what??..


----------



## David C Coleman

That Bruckner guy is a real good football coach isn't he?..


----------



## David C Coleman

Did he have a great-grandfather called Anton?


----------



## bongos

David C Coleman said:


> Gents Toilet!..what happens in one??..


Handels water music?


----------



## bongos

if I write some music then erase it all , would I be decomposing?


----------



## David C Coleman

bongos said:


> Handels water music?


I thought it was "Bidet's" Symphony in C!..


----------



## Andy Loochazee

David C Coleman;33243I thought it was "Bidet's" Symphony in C!..:p[/QUOTE said:


> What's a Bidet??? Is it the same as a movement???


----------



## David C Coleman

Andy Loochazee said:


> What's a Bidet??? Is it the same as a movement???


Yeah! A BIG movement!!!....


----------



## BuddhaBandit

What is a Bartok??? Does it have free drinks?

How high does a bass sing? Can I catch one????

Where is Copland??


----------



## ErFurtwanglert

Rostropovich?? How do you make it???


----------



## Lang

Have you ever used a Panufnik, or do you do the washing-up the regular way?


----------



## David C Coleman

Did you know that Eric Settee wrote the "Three piece suite"...


----------



## PostMinimalist

BuddhaBandit;33298How high does a bass sing? Can I catch one????[/QUOTE said:


> is it a fish?


----------



## ErFurtwanglert

Lang Lang???? How Lang is it really????


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

David C Coleman;33766 Did you know that Eric Settee wrote the "Three piece suite"...:D[QUOTE said:


> Eric Suttee?? He do the 'Immolation Scene'???


----------

